
Scientists warn of rapid melting of Antarctica’s ‘Doomsday glacier’ - elorant
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/thwaites-glacier-antarctic-melting-doomsday-climate-a9616966.html
======
britbull
> The Thwaites glacier is 74,000 square miles, roughly the size of the UK.

> Its collapse would raise global sea levels by more than half a metre on its
> own

Its size alone is staggering. I'd be interested to find out the scale of the
changes we would need to enact to stop it `teetering` over the edge.

------
t0mas88
And at the same time we have populist leaders of more and more countries flat
out calling climate change a hoax. This is a dangerous combination. At the
point where the general public finally accepts that imminent change is
required to avoid disaster it may already be too late for that change to have
enough impact.

~~~
treeman79
Sticking point is usually man made or not.

Climate always changes. We are coming out of an ice age.

Hot Question is how much is industrial activity contributing.

Even shutting everything down today will not stop climate change. But what
would happen to the rate of change?

Solutions can run into trillions, for unclear results.

~~~
t0mas88
Sure, but in the public debate "climate change" means "man made climate
change" because the non-man made part is tiny compared to the man made part.

